# Suggestion for Camera/Laptop backpack



## D.Sim (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm currently looking at a Lowepro Fastpack 350, but I'm wondering about its size, it looks big, but its got this big compartment up to that basically wouldn't store any camera equipment securely.

Anyone have a suggestion for a good, solid backpack that can also accomodate a 17" lappy?

If theres something around the size of the Fastpack 350, but makes full use of the size for camera equipment it'll be nice, and useful.

At the very least, it'll need to accomodate a gripped 50D, 17-40, 24-105, 70-200 f/4s, 50 f/1.8, 135 f/2 and a 430EXII. That list might be expanding soon (considering a Sigma 85 1.4), so extra space would be good.

Bonus points if its waterproof & has a loop/storage for a tripod.

Not overly big that it wouldn't be allowed onto an airplane though


Edit: Also: I carry both a crumpler strap and spider holster, and use either one of them, so will need something that doesn't get in the way of the holster when I do use it


----------



## Michael_pfh (Mar 28, 2012)

The LowePro ProTrekker 400AW can accommodate a 17" laptop, however you need to get a 17" laptop sleeve since it comes with a 15" one...
Bagpack is huge but you can fit a lot of gear (incl. 2 bodies and mounted 400 2.8L) in...


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 28, 2012)

Michael_pfh said:


> The LowePro ProTrekker 400AW can accommodate a 17" laptop, however you need to get a 17" laptop sleeve since it comes with a 15" one...
> Bagpack is huge but you can fit a lot of gear (incl. 2 bodies and mounted 400 2.8L) in...



Oh? So it comes with a 15" sleeve, and you need to get a 17" one? =/

Any chance of fitting it in wihtout a sleeve? =x

It being Lowepro I expect it comes with a rain cover and can accomodate a tripod


----------



## Michael_pfh (Mar 28, 2012)

Exactly. You can put a 17" laptop in without a sleeve if you want, unless you check-in your bag for air travel the laptop would be reasonably well protected under the lid of the pack.


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 28, 2012)

That would be useful... 

Hmmmm wonder what the prices are here...


----------



## Michael_pfh (Mar 28, 2012)

In case it's availble in MY. It's not available in TH.


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah, thats what I'm trying to figure out... rofl
I'm asking my local dealer, he'll probably have to bring it in if its available, I don't recall there being any stock on hand. He had a fastpack 350, but the camera space felt small there...


----------



## madspihl (Mar 28, 2012)

I am using the Lowepro DSLR Video Fastpack 350 AW. Works great for my needs (which are not video, but photo - I just found this bag to be the best fit).

The photo compartment usually has:

- 5D Mk II with grip and the Canon 16-35 lens attached.
- Canon 50 mm 1.4 lens
- 2 Lumopro LP-160 flashes
- Zoom H4N sound recorder in protective case
- Lens and camera cleaning gear + air blower
- Interfit iSync 4 strobies kit

The top compartment carries spare lens caps and hoods, a 500GB hard drive, USB cables, filter pouch with 6-8 filters - and on days where I need to carry the Canon 70-200 2.8II IS, I can comfortably fit that up there in its own (very sturdy) bag. This still leaves room for a bit of lunch.

Water bottle goes on the side of the pack.

The built in sleeve - which is well protected - has room for my 17 inch Macbook Pro. 

And being part of the AW series it has a rain cover located in the base of the pack. Good as snow cover as well 

Fits most of my trip and backcountry needs, and I have yet to see any issues even though most of my backcountry trips are on my snowmobile in rugged terrain up here in Greenland.


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 28, 2012)

So its available... but gee its not cheap... He did suggest a Lowepro Pro Runner 350AW or 450AW though - anyone have experience with that?

There were ThinkTank/Vanguard/Kata options too...


----------



## mws (Mar 28, 2012)

I had a Fastpack 350, outgrew it and I am now using a Mountainsmith Paralax, so far so good. It's a little on the big side for some people probably. It's only 130 on Amazon. 

http://www.mountainsmith.com/products.asp?productId=276&categoryId=13&subCategoryId=14&subCategory2Id=0


----------



## ksuweh (Mar 28, 2012)

You mentioned that you already have a Crumpler strap. So you already have some experience with their quality. I would suggest either Crumpler's C-List Celebrity (Large) or their Karachi Outpost (Large). The links to both are below.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/683311-REG/Crumpler_CL_03_01A_C_List_Celebrity_Backpack_Large.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/798843-REG/Crumpler_KO_03_01B_Karachi_Outpost_Large_.html


----------



## epiieq1 (Mar 28, 2012)

I love my F-stop Tilopa BC with a Small Pro and Medium Pro ICUs. It's extremely high quality, holds a good amount of gear, and by going with the Small and Medium, they both fit in the bag when I need to haul lots of gear, and I can leave one out if I want to take less camera gear and more other gear. Lots of straps, and MOLLE compatible. It's very high quality, and has awesome support if you need to carry a lot. Fast access is available through the back (without having to remove the ICUs) but if you just need a solid hiking/carrying backpack and don't need your camera gear, you just take the ICUs out and have a backpack. I really appreciate this advantage over most other photography backpacks. While they're not cheap, they're most definitely worth it!

Link: http://fstopgear.com/en/tilopa-bc


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 29, 2012)

ksuweh said:


> You mentioned that you already have a Crumpler strap. So you already have some experience with their quality. I would suggest either Crumpler's C-List Celebrity (Large) or their Karachi Outpost (Large). The links to both are below.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/683311-REG/Crumpler_CL_03_01A_C_List_Celebrity_Backpack_Large.html
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/798843-REG/Crumpler_KO_03_01B_Karachi_Outpost_Large_.html



I did consider the Karachi, but theres a severe lack of Crumpler where I have... even the few ones that are available tend to be knock offs - My strap was purchased when I was overseas. I'd get one, but I'd wanna make sure its an original crumpler product first...


----------



## ronderick (Mar 30, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> ksuweh said:
> 
> 
> > You mentioned that you already have a Crumpler strap. So you already have some experience with their quality. I would suggest either Crumpler's C-List Celebrity (Large) or their Karachi Outpost (Large). The links to both are below.
> ...



+1 for the Karachi Outpost.

I have one and it's pretty useful. However, you might need to get the L-size one to fit the 17' laptop.

If ur concerned about knockoffs, why not considering buying it from reputable online dealers?


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 30, 2012)

ronderick said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > ksuweh said:
> ...



Unfortunately where I am there are no reputable online dealers with the Karachi... The ones that are reputable don't have it in stock, and the ones that do... aren't exactly something I'd recommend someone to buy from.

I might get someone to bring it in from Singapore or something, but I'm leaving my options open... all suggestions are still welcome...

Thanks guys


----------



## anies45laura (Jul 9, 2012)

A SwissGear SA1908 or a Targus XL Backpack is the best suit for your 17'' lappy
http://www.squidoo.com/the-best-laptop-backpacks


----------



## sumanrk152 (Aug 2, 2012)

Kata D-3N1-33 3 in 1 Sling Backpack, Large same price range as lowerpro fastpack 350 fits almost 7d with 70-200 f 2.8 , 17-40, 28-135, 50 1.8 , 70-300 usm,laptop bag + extra space on top for other things, free rain cover

check more at http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/656755-REG/Kata_KT_D_3N1_33_D_3N1_33_3_in_1.html

its not about large you should check for how comfortable you are carrying is matters, i am using it not sure about Lowepro DSLR Video Fastpack 350 AW (Black)


----------

